# How to rehydrate apples for apple pie



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I know this is such a dumb question but how many apples would you use for an apple pie and how much water? I'm just starting to buy freeze dried food and need to know how to work with it. So DON'T laugh. Anyone with a good recipe?


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh its so easy I feel silly for asking. But how am I to learn.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a great website and a good recipe! The part for rehydrating apples is down a little further. Don't feel silly, it's different cooking with dehydrated foods...I once put a WHOLE bunch of dehydrated peas in the stew, not thinking about how big they would be. It ended up sort of pea soup with beef flavoring. lol!

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/clay77.html


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Thank you for posting that article, it was very useful! I must try the tomato substitute this year.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Jackie Clay is amazing! I get Backwoods Home magazine, but there are so many more rticles and recipes on the website. I have a stack I've printed off to keep in a binder of recipes for cooking with staples and food storage.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I just got new book f/Backwoods Home and Jackie Clay has written parts of it. The book is Self-Reliance recession-Proof your pantry. There is some good info in it. I have canned for yrs but new to drying.


----------

